# 2 R58 Issues



## kennyjackel

After a few weeks of excellent use, my R58 has 2 issues.

1. Leak of water from behind the steam wand valve. I opened up the outer casing and inspected the unit after seeing a small puddle of water under the machine. water expands out of the connecting valve just behind the front panel. When steam is used the water leak dries up and returns as soon as the steam valve is shut off.

2. Shot lever smoothness is sometimes lumpy. Button behind lever does not engage until significant force is used. Problem is intermittent.

Anybody else aware of or have experienced these issues?

Otherwise its and awesome machine, perfects shots one after the other.

Kenny


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome to the forum Kenny, an introduction is always nice but I guess you have a problem that needs sorting! How old is the machine? Have you checked the nut for tightness as you might just need to nip it up, I suggest you let the machine cool down, loosen the nut check the pipe is seated correctly with no damage to the end and then if all ok re-seat the pipe and hand tighten the nut, now tighten the nut gently with the correct spanner and it should be fine


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Kenny

The good news is that your machine should be under warranty if new, although I appreciate it is a pain to lug them about for servicing.


----------



## repeat

No idea for point 1. I'd be reluctant to touch it if it came shipped like that without advice from the supplier. They may suggest trying to tighten but I wouldn't risk trying without talking to them. For point 2, is it the lever or the button that's stiff? Have a look at http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication. When my duetto lever got knotchy I did this and it was super smooth.


----------



## glevum

I do not have a R58. My machine was gently hissing steam from where the steam tap attaches to the machine a week after arrival. Unfortunatly these machines don't like being thrown around while shipping. A little nip with the right spanner on the inside of the machine should rectify it, though i would contact dealer first. send them a youtube clip of the problems if you can


----------



## glevum

Welcome to the forum as well Kenny. R58 a fantastic looking Rocket!


----------



## kennyjackel

Thanks everybody, my apologies for not introducing myself to the forum....

I live in Bangkok and love coffee...

After inspection of the internals, I found the copper pipe going to the steam wand had a bad weld that was easily fixed by the supplier. As for the issue with the shot lever, it needed a miner adjustment and lubricant.

Back to amazing shots.

regards

Kenny


----------

